# Latin and Ballroom Dancing



## Markkk2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone, my Dad is in his 70's and loves golf and dancing.
He wants to move to Portugal but he is worried there is no ballroom dancing clubs, (he dances 3 times a week in the UK)
Does anyone know of any expat or local dancing groups/clubs where he can join and enjoy his dancing in and around Vilamoura?

Many thanks everyone

Mark


----------



## annaatasova (Mar 8, 2017)

Good for him..Evening ballroom dance parties are a great way to meet new people and stay in shape. I think you should check out the following sites for recommendations on ballroom dancing classes/clubs.
SalsaPortugal
////snip////
/////snip/////

Ballroom dancing is great, I've done latin style for over ten years but unfortunately not in a while.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

This has been asked before and answered on several other forums - do you not check back to your other postings ? Zumba may suit him, there are several 'Baila' type estabilshments where they do things almost every night + events advertised weekly in the local papers 

https://www.zumba.com/en-US/party?search=Vilamoura,+Faro,+PT

The teachers and many of the other class members usually do a variety of other dance activities - just go along and get talking


----------



## dress4dance (10 mo ago)

Dancing is the best hobby to stay forever young,fit and happy!


----------

